
The Rise and Fall of American Growth - tux1968
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Tia-LcLxI
======
tux1968
This is a rational and sober look at the current economic landscape. I found
it quite interesting and thought provoking at least. It's notable here in that
he briefly praises the current state of American venture capital.

